# This is What Happens When You Put Freestylers In Hardboots



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

The guys at Warp Wave grabbed two freestylers—Tucker Andrews and Felix Moberg—took away their comfy soft boots and playful bindings angles and replaced them with neon plastic race boots and aggressive double positive stances. They drove them up to the hill, threw them on the chairlift and told them to turn on their inner Damian Sanders....

Kinda looks like fun, no?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

No. Not really. I mean, those guys are great, but those boots... just no.


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

They do look painful... Actually, those tight stances and heavy angles look like they hurt too. But those carves?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

those guys are great !


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

No, that doesn't look like fun to me. They are doing good job though, for people who've never done hardbooting before. But then the skill set acquired by practicing freestyle somewhat lends itself to alpine carving. I'll be more interested to see a dedicated euro carver get on a freestyle board, that would be a footage for the ages.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Noreaster said:


> No, that doesn't look like fun to me. They are doing good job though, for people who've never done hardbooting before. But then the skill set acquired by practicing freestyle somewhat lends itself to alpine carving. I'll be more interested to see a dedicated euro carver get on a freestyle board, that would be a footage for the ages.


Hahaha agreed, sticking a pro in hard boots, isn't really that hard of a challenge.
Funny to watch I guess. Some of the wipe outs were sweet.

Hahaha yeah riding a freestyle deck after riding nothing but hard boots, haha that's what I wanna see.

It's gotta feel like riding one of those plastic garbage can lid things, only 10 times worse. Haha after riding the West X, then hopping on an Arbor full rocker deck, that's what the arbor felt like, so maybe 20 times worse than I imagine. Hahaha.

I'm gonna see what I can do, somebody's got to wanna try that for fun?


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kinda neat to see someone in hardboots on a carving deck playing around with presses and spins tho! (…nice to know it can be done!) :grin: I can't recall ever seeing any of the mono skiers around here doing that! >


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

So one was on a race board but one looked like he was on a freestyle board but with hard boots. ? Also....not even sure those yellow boots are snowboard boots. Snowboard hard boots have the heel set way forward and not at the back of the boot. I think those were old ski boots. ?

Weird gear or not....good for them.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

they were old ski boots, not snowboard specific hard boots....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> they were old ski boots, not snowboard specific hard boots....


That makes it even cooler though haha

I don't know if those guys are pro's
Probably I'd imagine, haha I am not.

In all the years snowboarding, I've never had the opportunity to try those skiboards.

I finally borrowed an alpine Setup this past season.
It's not that hard & Fuck do you pick up speed fast.


TT


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

Outstanding!

I dream of hard boots and plate bindings. It's only a matter of time until they become popular...:wink:


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Prunes said:


> ...... It's only a matter of time until they become popular...:wink:


Could be but I don't think so. There are so few opportunities to try it out. The bindings have to be set to a specific pair of boots and the boots have to fit just right. doesn't make for lending a setup to your buddy for a day. its not like my softboot decks. Most days I am on one of those and a buddy asks to take it for a spin.....as long as he doesn't have size 13 or size 4 hooves then it will probably work.
For the most part, one has to buy a hardboot setup just to give it a shot. And, the stuff is NOT cheap.

I wish there were more of us (hard to really include me but I'm getting there) because it would certainly bring the prices down some. But, like I said....I just don't see it No one likes dropping $660 or more likely $1000 just to give something a try.

Perhaps we should tax everyone $5 per edge for any more than the standard 2. So, 2 edges are free, 4 edges pay $10/day. That tax fund will help pay for alpine board setups for "the children" :snowboard1::cheer1:


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

Alpine Duke said:


> Could be but I don't think so. There are so few opportunities to try it out. The bindings have to be set to a specific pair of boots and the boots have to fit just right. doesn't make for lending a setup to your buddy for a day. its not like my softboot decks. Most days I am on one of those and a buddy asks to take it for a spin.....as long as he doesn't have size 13 or size 4 hooves then it will probably work.
> For the most part, one has to buy a hardboot setup just to give it a shot. And, the stuff is NOT cheap.
> 
> I wish there were more of us (hard to really include me but I'm getting there) because it would certainly bring the prices down some. But, like I said....I just don't see it No one likes dropping $660 or more likely $1000 just to give something a try.
> ...


I like your thinking! >

I figure we're approaching the point in the lifecycle of hard boots where they become retro-cool, and the masses see the light...or just all the neon! ? 

I may be holding my breath for a while longer...


----------

